# new 70d, wrong manual, no plastic wrap



## cerealito (Oct 23, 2014)

Hello guys,

I just received my long awaited 70d. Two "details" tho:
1. they sent me a 4 language pack of manuals: Polish, Czech, Hungarian and Slovak (I live in France). No need to say I do not speak any of those. No French nor English :'(
2. there was no plastic wrap around the canon box... but the product seems new.

regarding the lack of plastic wrap, is this common with canon products? watching unboxing videos on youtube seems to confirm that.

what about the manual? I know i can just download a PDF but for the price I paid, I think I deserve the printed version. Besides the small form factor of the printed manual makes it handy to carry around in the camera bag...

are these mix-ups frequent with canon, or did I just got a returned camera sold as new?
any chance that canon can send me a printed manual?
any similar experiences highly appreciated! thanks!


----------



## iceman (Oct 23, 2014)

Is it a grey unit?


----------



## s2kdriver80 (Oct 23, 2014)

Never had plastic wrap around the outer box on any of my EOS cameras, but the body should have some kind of Styrofoam/bubble wrap. Check for fingerprints, particularly on the LCD screen. Body cap should be on with "CANON" right side up. Powering on for the very first time should bring you to the date/time setting screen.


----------



## jdramirez (Oct 23, 2014)

I'd go to Eoscount.com and get a shutter count on the body. If it is more than you put on it... I'd complain. 

There is also a program that does that same thing that was advertised on here a month or two ago... so that's an option and has more long term use than eoscount.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 23, 2014)

Your description sounds like a gray market camera. Did you buy it from a authorized Canon Dealer in France, or from a online seller who might not be authorized, and selling gray units, which may have no warranty, depending on the local Canon office.


----------



## grenadilla (Oct 23, 2014)

A Canon rep once told me that they do not plastic seal their boxes. One could go to the store and request to see the actual product inside the box they are interested in buying. There is plastic wrap for the items inside the box. Cables or software might be sealed, but usually not the camera or lens. This is also consistent with my experience with the packaging.


----------



## cerealito (Oct 23, 2014)

Thank you all for your replies. I bought this from a the website of a *major* retailer in France (Carrefour, for those who may be interested ) so _I guess_ it is not gray market... I'm trying to find on canon's French site if they are an authorized retailer... maybe a call to canon will solve the mystery.

I've checked for fingerprints and there seems to be none. Also, there is Styrofoam AND bubble wrap around the camera, all the inside components are sealed with tape, and they seem new.

there is also a EWS agreement in the box... so far I'm inclined to think they just mixed-up the manuals somewhere?

I will check the shutter counts and keep you posted. Thanks again for your replies


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Oct 23, 2014)

jdramirez said:


> I'd go to Eoscount.com and get a shutter count on the body. If it is more than you put on it... I'd complain.
> 
> There is also a program that does that same thing that was advertised on here a month or two ago... so that's an option and has more long term use than eoscount.



I have never used a shutter count service. Do all brand new cameras have zero shutter counts?


----------



## iKenndac (Oct 23, 2014)

AcutancePhotography said:


> I have never used a shutter count service. Do all brand new cameras have zero shutter counts?



I very much doubt it. Just like a new car comes with a small number of miles on it, I'd like to think they test the shutter at least a few times at the factory. I'd actually be a bit suspicious of a zero shutter-count camera.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Oct 23, 2014)

iKenndac said:


> I'd actually be a bit suspicious of a zero shutter-count camera.



That's what I was thinking.


----------



## Admin US West (Oct 23, 2014)

cerealito said:


> Thank you all for your replies. I bought this from a the website of a *major* retailer in France (Carrefour, for those who may be interested ) so _I guess_ it is not gray market... I'm trying to find on canon's French site if they are an authorized retailer... maybe a call to canon will solve the mystery.
> 
> I've checked for fingerprints and there seems to be none. Also, there is Styrofoam AND bubble wrap around the camera, all the inside components are sealed with tape, and they seem new.
> 
> ...



The seller sells all over the world, and likely mixed up Cameras intended for another country. Contact them and ask to exchange for a French model. That way, you will be sure of having a Warranty if it fails.

Carrefour S.A. (French pronunciation: ​[kaʁfuʁ]) is a French multinational retailer headquartered in Boulogne Billancourt, France, in Greater Paris.[2] It is one of the largest hypermarket chains in the world (with 1,452 hypermarkets at the end of 2011[1]), the fourth largest retail group in the world in terms of revenue (after Wal-Mart, Tesco and Costco), and the third in profit (after Wal-Mart and Tesco[3][4]). *Carrefour operates mainly in Europe, Argentina, Brazil, China, Dominican Republic, United Arab Emirates, Qatar, Lebanon and Saudi Arabia, but also has shops in North Africa and other parts of Asia*, with most stores being of smaller size than hypermarket or even supermarket. Carrefour means "crossroads" and "public square" in French. Previously the company head office was in Levallois-Perret, also in Greater Paris.[5]


----------

